# Comic Upload



## Giesji (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey. I started making comics for a couple of month ago, and was woundering if there exist any kind of sites where new comic writers/artists can show off their comics only.

I tried "TriggerStreet" but gave up, because it took way to long to upload anything, than my patiens would allow.


----------



## Landis (Aug 13, 2008)

If your doing a webcomic. Keenspace could work


----------



## Xioneer (Aug 16, 2008)

Whether you mean coverart, page samples or whole issues, Drunkduck.com.


----------

